# Luring Question



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I wasn't sure where else to post this, so here goes!

I'm finally getting around to officially submitting Colt's TKI title video, and while putting it together, realized that Colt's queue for leg weaves is pretty similar to hand targeting. I move my hand from near my hip to near mid-thigh on the side that I want him to weave to for the duration of the trick. Lures are not allowed unless specified, and it is not specified for this particular trick-- does anyone know if "hand targeting" is considered luring in this context? No food or toy rewards are involved.

It's not nearly as extreme as this, but the motion is similar-- just above Colt's eye level.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2718011948529471



I guess if they felt comfortable submitting that, I should be ok, but I want to get a second opinion!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The couple of trick titles I've evaluated via email/on line for people since covid both did the weave and neither of them was this elaborate- I would consider this luring, personally- I don't remember one of them but the other said WEAVE and waved her hand. I only remember it because I use that hand wave for finish.
If you're sliding your hand down your leg to indicate side, that should be fine- this little dog though- is following the hand which is acting as the lure imo.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Im an evaluator. A hand target isnt technically luring since there’s no food involved. BUT…..if the dog is using hand targeting, I would assume that the dog doesn’t actually know how to do the leg weaves though.

What makes leg weaves harder to teach is the pressure of you being right over top. Work on treating your dog just for sitting between your legs. You may need to have him sit, then swing a leg over at first. Once you have desensitized him to the pressure, the leg weaves will become easier to teach.


----------

